# AM21 OTA Tuner now Available on DirecTv.com



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks like they have released the much anticipated OTA add on for the HR21 and its less than originally anticipated. 50 dollars+tax and free shipping. If you do not have an HR21 you cannot see it on the website. A very smart thing by the site engineers to eliminate confusion.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

If you've been upgraded by DirecTV from an HR10-250 to an HR21 within the last 90 days DirecTV will give you AM21(s) at no charge w/free shipping.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

incog-neato said:


> If you've been upgraded by DirecTV from an HR10-250 to an HR21 within the last 90 days DirecTV will give you AM21(s) at no charge w/free shipping.


Where do you see that information?


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

If I told you I'd have to kill you.  But it's in print (although you won't have access to it).



bpratt said:


> Where do you see that information?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

bpratt said:


> Where do you see that information?


Incog-neato is the source of the information. And a reliable one.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

incog-neato said:


> If I told you I'd have to kill you.  But it's in print (although you won't have access to it).


I received two HR21-700s on February 14. If I order the AM21 from D* will I get it for free or do I need to call them and barter?


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

bpratt said:


> I received two HR21-700s on February 14. If I order the AM21 from D* will I get it for free or do I need to call them and barter?


Nothing is free online (usually). You always need to call and get things free. But give it a try, you never know. I have read though to give it a couple days for the free offer to get thru the systems before calling. Will increase your odds somewhat of getting a CSR that can actually find the offer.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

If they were UPGRADES from HR10-250's (or swaps for bad HR20's) and received from DTV they will be free for 90 days from purchase. If you bought them yourself (not as an HR10 upgrade) you'll have to pay the $50. Either way you have to call them and hope the CSR knows whatsup which in itself is the biggest challenge.



bpratt said:


> I received two HR21-700s on February 14. If I order the AM21 from D* will I get it for free or do I need to call them and barter?


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

incog-neato said:


> If they were UPGRADES from HR10-250's (or swaps for bad HR20's) and received from DTV they will be free for 90 days from purchase. If you bought them yourself (not as an HR10 upgrade) you'll have to pay the $50. Either way you have to call them and hope the CSR knows whatsup which in itself is the biggest challenge.


Maybe I got lucky playing CSR roulette. One call. CSR knew what an AM21 was and that they were in stock. I told him I had updated to 2 HR21s two weeks ago and would like to see about a similar deal (2 for one). He came back with a two for free offer. Needless to say, I took the deal and expected arrival is ~2 days.

I'm sure Robert at VE will accept my apology and cancellation.

incog-neato: Thanks for the hot tip!


----------



## lady400 (Feb 8, 2004)

Many thanks for the offer info, incog-neato. I was upgraded from 2 HR10-250's to two HR-21's just a week ago. Not knowing about the offer, I ordered one AM21 on the Directv website, paying $54 with tax.

After reading your post, I emailed Directv and requested the offer and the refund of the $54. They responded within a couple of hours, cancelling my original order and setting up a new order for the two free units.

Although obviously I don't have the units yet, I was impressed with the quick response.


----------



## pmturcotte (May 7, 2001)

I completed this over email in about 3 hours this morning. Sent a message about the AM21 and how I was given the HR21 instead of the HR20 when I upgraded last month. Got an email back before lunch that said you're right, we're shipping it today, no charge and no shipping charge.


----------

